# Game 72: Spurs vs Utah Jazz - Friday, March 30, 2007; 7:00 PM CST



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

*San Antonio Spurs (51 - 20) vs Utah Jazz (47 - 24)*








vs









*Location:* AT&T Center - San Antonio, TX
*Date:* Friday, March 30, 2007
*Time:* 7:00 PM CST / 8:00 PM EST / 6:00 PM MST / 5:00 PM PST / 1:00 AM GMT
*TV:* FSNSW
*Radio:* WOAI 1200

*Spurs Expected Starting Lineup*





































C - Francisco Elson *|* PF - Tim Duncan *|* SF - Bruce Bowen *|* SG - Brent Barry *|* PG - Tony Parker

*Bench*
Emanuel Ginobili
Michael Finley
Fabricio Oberto
Beno Udrih
Matt Bonner
Jacque Vaughn
James White

*Injuries*
Robert Horry - PF - Abdominal - I-L. Questionable for March 30 vs. Utah

*Hornets Expected Starting Lineup*





































C - Mehmet Okur *|* PF - Carlos Boozer *|* SF - Andrei Kirilenko *|* SG - Derek Fisher *|* PG - Deron Williams

*Bench*
Ronnie Brewer
Paul Millsap
Dee Brown
Jarron Collins
C.J. Miles
Matt Harpring
Rafael Araujo

*Injuries*
Gordan Giricek - SG - Ribs - I-L. Questionable for March 30 at San Antonio
Matt Harpring - SF - Flu - Questionable for March 30 at San Antonio​


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

It's going to be a good game two very good teams, top 4 standings in the NBA, but I think the Spurs probably have this game in the bag.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

streak goes to 9 years where the jazz last got a win in San Antonio. Not bad tho, the series was 2-2 with both teams protecting home court.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Damn, I missed this game. I somehow fell asleep and slept through the whole thing. Looking at the box score, WE OUTREBOUNDED THE JAZZ! That's amazing. Glad to see Ginobili have a good game too.

Phoenix and Dallas won (another damn 2 point win) so we're still two games back on the Suns.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

great win. rockets are within half a game of the jazz now


----------

